# How much was it to spay/neuter?



## cubbysan

I just had Brady neutered in May, and I was shocked at the sticker price!

I did opt for the additional bloodwork and it was laser surgery. If I remember correctly it was in the mid 300's. I'll have to go searching for my receipt.


----------



## Thalie

My prices are not recent (most recent one was almost 4 years ago) but, just to give you an idea...

Spip – conventional – November 2002
Price : $183.00 (without discount : $305.75)
Included : Spay, physical exam, anesthesia, ECG monitor, pain med, antibiotic, bloodwork, 1 night of hospital care, 1 day of boarding
Credit : $122.75 for pet population control discount

Flem – laser – November 2004
Price : $212.50 (without discount : $382.75)
Included : Spay, physical exam, anesthesia, ECG monitor, pain med, antibiotic, bloodwork, 1 night of hospital care
Credit : $160.25 for pet population control discount


----------



## goldengirls28

laser surgery...i've never heard of that! Keira will be going in on Monday morning  It should be roughly just under 300. and $45 to micro chip her. Haven't decided if i should micro chip her or not.


----------



## marieb

Maddie was just spayed on Monday and it was $341. That included biohazard waste dispoasal, presurgical blood, IV, pain medicine, and a night at the vet. I'm not sure if it was laser surgery ... it might not have been because they didn't give me the option.


----------



## K.J.

I think it was about $300 dollars.


----------



## Aprilpa

Mine were all cheap. It is less than $80 for a neuter and less than $125 for a spay. Bloodwork is optional and is $35 for your basic panel. There are no IV fluids (unless there is a problem) and there are no pain meds. They also come home the same day.


----------



## Kzwicker

I wana say ours was around $160?? I don't really remember. I dont think we had blood work done, but that did include an overnight stay (which he didnt do) and the pain meds. We got him micro chipped at the same time.


----------



## paula bedard

Ike's was covered with his insurance, but Sam's was out of pocket. I don't remember the add-on items, but the anesthesia was $1.00 per lb. and Sam weighed 68 lbs. He was 6 months old. I did say he was big, right?


----------



## Lucky's mom

$75.00. No bloodwork, no pain meds but he did get an overnight stay.


----------



## Riley's Mom

I just had Riley Neutered in May. It was $170 for surgery plus office charge and pain meds. Total was $223.


----------

